# Difficulties with mobile phones



## goonhilly

I am having problems on the following passage taken from chapter 1 of Ελληικά Β method book series and am noting that without a teacher some of the text is difficult but :
Αν και κυκλοφορεί με δύο κινητά στέγη τσέπη , το 86% των Ελλήνων ανησυχείς για τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκαλεί η κινητή στην υγεία.
I end up with a mess about 2 phones in the pocket not making sense and please help on this ?


----------



## uress

Many people have 2 mobiles, what is your problem about it? Dual sim mobiles arent so well-known or widely used.

Or if your problem is only the words, Perseas is right with his corrections.


----------



## Perseas

That sentence has mistakes, you 're right.
With "*στην *τσέπη" and "*δεν *ανησυχεί" it would make more sense , in my opinion.


----------



## Αγγελος

Clearly "*στην *τσέπη", clearly "ανησυχεί" (without a final ς), but there is no reason to add  "*δεν*". The meaning is probably "Even though most Greeks go around with more than one mobile phone in their pocket, they *do *worry about potential ill effects on their health."
.


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> but there is no reason to add  "*δεν*".


On second thought. However the Greek sentence is not formulated very well.


----------



## uress

Aggele, we, my friends dont care too much    So I agree with Perseas first thought


----------



## Perseas

uress said:


> Aggele, we, my friends dont care too much    So I agree with Perseas first thought


Yes, both formulations are possible. At first I thought only mine was correct, but Αγγελος is also right. It depends how you read the dependent clause (Αν και ...).

1. If you read "even though they have two mobile phones in their pocket, which shows that they don' t care about the dangers to health", then in the main clause is ...*ανησυχεί*.
2. If you read "even though they have two mobile phones in their pocket, which can be dangerous for their health", then in the main clause is ...*δεν ανησυχεί*.


----------



## goonhilly

goonhilly said:


> I am having problems on the following passage taken from chapter 1 of Ελληικά Β method book series and am noting that without a teacher some of the text is difficult but :
> Αν και κυκλοφορεί με δύο κινητά στέγη τσέπη , το 86% των Ελλήνων ανησυχείς για τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να προκαλεί η κινητή στην υγεία.
> I end up with a mess about 2 phones in the pocket not making sense and please help on this ?



Sorry I did make mistakes and it is στην τσέπη,το 86% των Ελλήνων ανησυχεί ... 
Ι put a 2nd person on the latter verb but there is no δεν 

Μany thanks for responses great help to me learning but apologies for late response but was off for a few days !


----------



## goonhilly

uress said:


> Many people have 2 mobiles, what is your problem about it? Dual sim mobiles arent so well-known or widely used.
> 
> Or if your problem is only the words, Perseas is right with his corrections.





uress said:


> Many people have 2 mobiles, what is your problem about it? Dual sim mobiles arent so well-known or widely used.
> 
> Or if your problem is only the words, Perseas is right with his corrections.


I think I made it clear it is from a book on learning Greek as a foreign language personally I don't have an issue whether you have 1 or 2.... 4 phones in ones pocket!


----------



## goonhilly

At the end of the extract it has ...
(Στοιχεία από: Καθημερινή, 03/02/2008, και Τα Νέα, 07/05/2009)


----------

